# Turkey Status in your area? Gobbling, Silent, Regrouping?



## cornhead (Sep 19, 2010)

I have been hunting Central/Northern areas the past week. Elevations 7,000-8,500 ft. A week ago I heard hens yelping, and had a gobbler work to the call from a distance, gobbling all the way, but no shot. Since then I have not heard or seen any hens and heard zero gobbles. Seems like hens are all sitting and gobblers are regrouping into bachelor groups. 

What are you guys seeing/ hearing? Do you think the early spring has the rut ahead of schedule?


----------



## Gilmoregirl (May 9, 2017)

Northern Utah/mantua. Been up in the snow lines not seen or heard much this year up high. Thinking they much lower this year.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

cornhead said:


> What are you guys seeing/ hearing? Do you think the early spring has the rut ahead of schedule?


 So I have a hard time referring to turkey breeding season as the "rut". But yes, I think it is ahead of last year by 1-2 weeks. I hunted mostly central region this year and I think the majority of the hens are sitting nests right now. Last year, lots of hens still running around during the second week of the GS hunt. I am seeing the majority of toms all alone and the jakes are in groups of 2 or 3 birds.


----------



## Tall Tines (Apr 16, 2017)

I had one bird that would answer calls last week. He came in on a string. Since then I have not heard so much as a peep. I'm still seeing hens out feeding in the late mornings and afternoons, some are still going to roost. Toms and jakes are silent and have no interest in calls. I think if you are going to find success this year, it's going to be most through spot and stalk. For the most part the birds are gone from the areas they normally visit this time of year. My guess is they are much higher up the mountain than they usually are


----------



## cornhead (Sep 19, 2010)

Interesting observations and similar to mine.

Toasty, I realize turkeys don't "rut" it was just easier to type than, "what stage of the breeding cycle are the birds in.":mrgreen:


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Opening morning of the LE (Central Tag) I witnessed a Gobbler breeding a Hen in the middle of the muddy, and snow covered road. Two weeks later, they were tuff to pattern, and had my head spinning!! Tried everything in the bag of tricks I carry, and nota. Found a great recipe for tag soup though. :grin:

It's not about punching a tag for me anymore. (getting to **** old) but just getting out and letting the birds "school" me. I was a good student, but WOW, I had a lot of excellent teachers!


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

We have been in them every day. But haven't been able to close he deal. I've only been out two days but plenty of birds. We had atleast 5 gobblers within 200-300 yards on sat. 
And had three on the early youth weekend. 
I might try again Sunday if I'm willing to pay the price for hunting on Mother's Day.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

gobbling big time in the Central unit where I've been..

.


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

Helped a 12 year old kid put the hammer down on a big ol gobbler this morning in the Southern region, he came in hot an heavy from 135 yards and made plenty of racket in the process. They are still making noise and looking for hens.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Lots of gobbling and willing turkeys out there on Monday. Heard several Tuesday morning early but they shut up pretty quickly.


----------

